
Can cloning resurrect an extinct species?  - iamelgringo
http://www.palenews.net/2009/04/can-cloning-resurrect-extinct-species.html
======
gpmedia
How would they go about with creating a sufficient genpool so that the species
can reproduce itself successfully... or for that matter how would we go about
to teach the animals how to reproduce? Are they to live among animals or
similar character while they are young?

It sounds very nice, I wouldn't mind to see dodos in real life.

~~~
catz
> . or for that matter how would we go about to teach the animals how to
> reproduce? Are they to live among animals or similar character while they
> are young?

Most lower animals are ruled by instinct. A bird never 'learns' from his
parents how to make a nest.

For interest sake, this was done for a while with a completely different
species. Domesticated cows were implanted with fertilized Buffalo eggs (this
was because Buffalo's carried Bovine TB and a TB free Buffalo is worth a lot
more $$).

~~~
carpo
Yet many birds learn complex vocalizations from their parents
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bird_vocalization#Learning>

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think one of the arguments raised in one of the Jurassic Park books was that
parents are necessary to teach "culture"; in the novel, the raptors were
incredibly aggressive, going as far as fighting each other and killing each
other over food, instead of just fighting hard enough to show the beta male
his place.

------
ggchappell
There is something these articles never address that I am wondering about.

Cloned animals are very susceptible to certain kinds of defects. Now, is that
propensity to problems something they would pass on to offspring? _If not_ ,
then the goal we need to have is to get cloned animals that survive long
enough to reproduce; their offspring would be physically normal.

Essentially, callous though it may seem, the clone would be just a "throw-
away", while the clone's offspring would be the real goal.

------
biohacker42
My prediction, routine cloning within 30 years.

